# Loreley-Tour am 13.03



## The IVO-MASTER (9. März 2011)

Soderle,

der Tanker ist zwar weg , aber....
es wird wärmer (hoffentlich) und wenn`s denn auch trocken bleibt wollte ich am Sonntag mal wieder in die Archivkiste des Clubs greifen und unsere Loreleytour abfahren.

Kurzbeschreibung: ca. 40 km 1.000 Hm ab Niederheimbach (Fähre) / Lorsch;
Lorsch - Sauerthal - Bornich - Weisel - Loreley (bis dahin vorwiegend Fortswege) - dann über den Rheinhöhenweg bzw. Rheinsteig bis nach Kaub - kurzes Stück Radweg dann wieder offroad bis nach Lorch.

Und da der Winterpokal sich dem Ende neigt und noch Punkte geholt werden müssen gibt`s das Ganze auch ab Ingelheim (flach am Rhein bis nach Niederheimbach) - sind dann nochmals etwa 25 km (einfach).

Und wem es nicht reicht - man könnte auch ab Lorch den Rheinhöhenweg fortsetzen und erst wieder in Bingen oder Ingelheim auf die andere Seite übersetzen. 

Abfahrtszeit: Sonntag: 10:00 Uhr am Fähranleger Ingelheim
alt. ca. 10:30 Fähranleger Bingen
alt. ca. 11:30 Fähranleger Lorsch

Tempolevel: 2-3
Techniklevel: bis 2

Bei Interesse bitte kurz melden.

Gruß Nicolas


----------



## Fubbes (9. März 2011)

Hi Nicolas, schön, dass mal jemand anderes diese Ecke unsicher macht.
Die Tour biete ich nämlich auch jedes Jahr an, sie ist also nicht komplett im Archiv verschwunden.

Fiel Fergnügen, 
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbonsai (9. März 2011)

Schade schöne Idee, aber wir sind schon für Kreuznach  gebucht worden

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## Ruderbock (9. März 2011)

Jetzt muss ich mal nicht arbeiten, dann hat aber meine Frau zwei Nachtdienste... 
Und mit Kinderanhänger schaff ich Tempo 2-3 garantiert nicht (wär ja allein schon ne Herausforderung)!!
Da hüte ich lieber Luise, schade, ich wünsch Euch viel Spass!!
LG Jens


----------



## Fubbes (9. März 2011)

Ruderbock schrieb:


> Da hüte ich lieber Luise, schade, ich wünsch Euch viel Spass!!
> LG Jens


Bis jetzt hat sich noch niemand gemeldet. Mein Beitrag war keine Zusage, um das klar zu stellen.


----------



## Bettina (9. März 2011)

Bei der Tempoansage wird es dem Ivo-Master schwer fallen mehr als 2-3 Mutige zu begeistern. 
Um die Jahreszeit vielleicht doch ein bischen Beinhart?  Aber wie gesagt, 2-3 potentielle Kandidaten wüßte ich...
Ich scheide dabei natürlich aus 

viel Spaß Bettina


----------



## [email protected] (9. März 2011)

Hallo Nicolas,

ich würde mich anschließen, nicht das du mich noch im WP überholst 

Wo ist der Rest unseres Teams? 

Wann geht denn die Fähre in Niederheimbach? Ich würde dann dort an den Fähranleger kommen.
Nachtrag: Hab mal nachgeschaut.Die Fähre um 11.10 Uhr wäre wohl die richtige.


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (10. März 2011)

Moin,

also 11:10 Uhr in Niederheimbach hört sich gut an. 40 Minuten ab Bingen sollte auch gut machbar sein.

Danach wird`s ja gemütlich


----------



## a.nienie (10. März 2011)

hätte auch interesse, muß nur gucken, wie ich nach lorch komme.

käme aber ungefedert, dh ich kann bergab nicht so gasgeben.

wäre das ok für Euch? möchte die tour nicht ausbremsen.

tempolevel und technik sind für mich ok.


----------



## a.nienie (10. März 2011)

jemand die strecke von wiesbaden - koblenz mit den bummelbahnen (VIAS) schon mal gefahren? wegen der radmitnahme...


----------



## Fubbes (10. März 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> jemand die strecke von wiesbaden - koblenz mit den bummelbahnen (VIAS) schon mal gefahren? wegen der radmitnahme...



Das ist kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (10. März 2011)

danke.

jetzt brauch ich nur noch die absolution vom master


----------



## Fubbes (10. März 2011)

Wenn du die Tour bis zum Ende durchhälst bei den doch immer noch nicht sommerlichen Temperaturen, hast du die automatisch. 
Ich beende die Tour immer in Kaub. Von dort noch mal Offroad nach Lorch ist nur was für die ganz beinharten ...


----------



## a.nienie (10. März 2011)

mach mir keine angst, ich wollte ungeschaltet fahren.


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (10. März 2011)

...ist kein Problem.

Wir fahren ja kein Rennen und der Abschnitt des Rheinsteiges wird ohnehin eher piano angegangen - wir wollen ja keinen auf der B42 aufkratzen
Das ein oder andere Mal werde ich auch noch auf die Karte schauen müssen (sofern Lücken in der Erinnerung der zuletzt vor ca. 3
 Jahren gefahrenen Tour auftreten - also gibt es auch mal ein Pause )


Fährst Du jetzt ungefedert (kein Problem) oder auch ungeschaltet (Single-Speed? -  macht mir nix aus - macht dann aber nicht wirklich Spass glaube ich - insbesondere die Rheinsteig Passage hat doch einige giftige Kurzstücke drin, wenn ich mich da recht erinnere).

P.S. das ist quasi die Absolution zum mitfahren


----------



## a.nienie (10. März 2011)

das wird schon.
habe weder schaltung noch federung, aber ich komme klar.

würde mit dem zug bis lorch fahren (11:16).

wo können wir uns treffen?

soll ich zur anlegestelle kommen, wäre eh etwas vor Euch da.


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (10. März 2011)

jip - am Besten die Fähranlagestelle, da ist die Gefahr sich zu verpassen am geringsten 
Wie gesagt - wir versuchen die Fähre um 11:10 Uhr zu bekommen. 
Wenn was dazwischenkommt kann es halt sein, dass wir eine Fähre später kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (10. März 2011)

alles klar. wird lustig


----------



## Jens77 (10. März 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wo ist der Rest unseres Teams?



Wir habe leider am Sonntag nicht genug Zeit um mit zu fahren.

Grüße 
Jens + Patrizia


----------



## [email protected] (10. März 2011)

@Nicolas
Also die Fähre geht schon um 11.10 Uhr. Das heißt wir sollten mal 11.00 Uhr als Treffpunkt anpeilen.

@Jens & Patrizia
Die Radsaison ist noch lang, das wird schon noch mal klappen.


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (11. März 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @Nicolas
> Also die Fähre geht schon um 11.10 Uhr. Das heißt wir sollten mal 11.00 Uhr als Treffpunkt anpeilen.
> 
> @Jens & Patrizia
> Die Radsaison ist noch lang, das wird schon noch mal klappen.



WIE????

Ich dachte mit Ende des Winterpokals kann ich den Hobel endlich einmotten????


----------



## [email protected] (11. März 2011)

@Nicolas

Fährt denn dein Hobel überhaupt wieder? Da ging doch gar nichts mehr


----------



## Mr Cannondale (11. März 2011)

super tour von damals, ich bin auf jeden fall dabei: ich bring mal ein gps track mit


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (12. März 2011)

Also,
abschließender Zeitplan nach gestriger Ratssitzung:

11:30 Fähranlager Lorch (wie bisher)
11:00 Uhr Fähre Niederheimbach (geht um 11:10 Uhr)
ca. 10:15 Bingen (bisher kein Quereinstieg gemeldet)
09:45 Fähranleger Ingelheim

Denn bis morgen und dran denken:

Erscheinen Sie sonst Weinen Sie


----------



## Mr Cannondale (13. März 2011)

im moment ist es mir etwas zu feucht: ich werde später mal eine runde mit sparcy im binger wald drehen


----------



## Fubbes (13. März 2011)

Es ist trockener als angekündigt. Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß. 
Zu meinen Sonntagsrunden haben sich exakt 0 Mitstreiter angemeldet. Ich werde mich dann mal der Familie widmen.

Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (13. März 2011)

So, wieder zurück 

Ne lockere Runde a la Nicolas : 84km, knapp 1800hm, netter Frühlingseinstieg 

Tolle Strecke, klasse Mitfahrer, wenig Wanderer, kein Defekt, kein Sturz und schönes Bikewetter - also quasi perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The IVO-MASTER (13. März 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> So, wieder zurück
> 
> Ne lockere Runde a la Nicolas : 84km, knapp 1800hm, netter Frühlingseinstieg
> 
> Tolle Strecke, klasse Mitfahrer, wenig Wanderer, kein Defekt, kein Sturz und schönes Bikewetter - also quasi perfekt



Na komm, da waren doch mindestens 20km flach dabei
Ansonsten gebe ich Dir in allem Recht

An alle "Nachfahrer": Von Lorsch nach Sauerthal unbedingt nur bei einigermaßen trockenem Untergrund fahren - die Bäume sind zwar weg aber in den Spurrillen lassen sich LKW`s verstecken

Na dann - freue ich mich auf den nächsten Frühlingseinstieg.


----------



## Fubbes (14. März 2011)

The IVO-MASTER schrieb:


> An alle "Nachfahrer": Von Lorsch nach Sauerthal unbedingt nur bei einigermaßen trockenem Untergrund fahren - die Bäume sind zwar weg aber in den Spurrillen lassen sich LKW`s verstecken


Hab isch ja gesagt 


The IVO-MASTER schrieb:


> Na dann - freue ich mich auf den nächsten Frühlingseinstieg.


Klingt, als wäre das genug Biken für 2011 gewesen ...

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## a.nienie (14. März 2011)

sehr spassige runde 

bin nach einer zuckerkur in bingen noch bis nach hause gekurbelt.


----------



## a.nienie (14. März 2011)




----------

